# Michelin 1-200,000 A3 Spiral Bound Road Atlas of Germany



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have used these for detailed route planning in France for a number of years and worn out three. http://www.amazon.co.uk/France-2012-Motoring-A4-Spiral-Michelin/dp/2067169645/ref=pd_sim_sbs_b_1

Where can I get the equivalent for Germany and perhaps Austria, Switzerland and Benelux? The Michelin one seem to be a max of 1-300,000 for Germany and less for the adjoining countries.

I like Michelin as they show the "scenic" routes edged in green but would be happy with another make that does the same. I have seen this but not sure if it does http://www.adac-shop.de/Reiselitera...and-Schweiz-OEsterreich-Europa-2012-2013.html

Thanks


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Michelin maps*

Possibly cheaper to buy in their own country,,,,,, I bought one, last year, in Germany at around half the price it would have cost in England, Jack


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We visit Germany a lot and the best map i've used is the Falk maxiatlas.
Its spiral bound and 1:150.000 scale so really detailed.
It shows green scenic routes similar to Michelin, highlights tourist routes and also shows lpg outlets which is very handy. You might get it from specialist mapshops on the net but I got mine (2007/2008) on amazon.de, or buy while over there.

http://www.amazon.de/Falk-MAXIATLAS-Deutschland-2007-Supermaßstab/dp/382790417X#_

For Netherlands I also got a Falk Classic Autokaart foldable map at 1:250.000, probably about the best scale available for this country, I bought it while over there...

http://webwinkel.falk.nl/nl/autokaart-nederland-classic/g9/p200/

Pete


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

peejay said:


> Hi,
> 
> We visit Germany a lot and the best map i've used is the Falk maxiatlas.
> Its spiral bound and 1:150.000 scale so really detailed.
> ...


Thanks Pete, that is most helpful.


----------

